# 06 Passat rear brake job?



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm new to Passat brakes so I don't know if the following statement is true so I thought I would run it by you guys who know far more than I. Lately my brakes have been making some noise when the brake is lightly applied. I took it to the dealership to have it checked out and they told me the rear brake pads needed to be changed out but also stressed that it could only be performed by the dealership because the vag program is needed. Is this entirely true or is the dealership trying to get $300 out of me?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 06 Passat rear brake job? (lemansvw)*

B6 Passats have electronic parking brake..that must be retracted to change pads..by using a VAG computer...shops other than dealers have VAG's...and so do some Vortexers..ask around your area! After retracting the electronic system...you squeeze the pistons into the bores without rotation (earlier VW's had mechanical parking brake adjusters in the calipers that needed to be reset by rotating pistons with a "caliper retraction tool" in the clockwise direction. Trying to retract the old way will trash your calipers...so if you elect to go with non dealer service..make damn sure they know what they're doin with this new system! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: 06 Passat rear brake job? (spitpilot)*

Thanks for the detailed answer man. Yea I think I'm gonna go with the dealer since trying to save some money could end up costing me more in the long run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 06 Passat rear brake job? (lemansvw)*

You were smart to ask the ? B4 letting someone screw up your car..I've seen posts here from folks who took their car to places that didn't know WTF was goin on with VW brake systems..ended up costin 'em big bucks to replace calipers!


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: 06 Passat rear brake job? (spitpilot)*

Yea Ive seen posts like that all the time. Didn't want to have a bigger screw up just to save a few dollars. Once again thanks for your help.


----------

